# Stumped at Contactor Relay



## ssobel (Jan 24, 2018)

First, I'm a recent graduate of an hvac trade school, I know just enough to break everything, but more than a homeowner. I have been working on my Churches goodman 10 ton heatpump package unit. Initial call was for "it's not running at all". I go out, fuse is blown. It blows when it goes into E-heat. I think I found the short (it was late and someone needed the building) but I need to make sure tomorrow. But my concern is over one of the contactors. It's a double pole that operates the two condenser fan motors, and it's the first contactor in the series. When I flip on the power the contactor immediately pulls in, but there's no call on the thermostat. Even while it's pulled in and I check the poles, there's no voltage, but why is it pulled in? The 24v is coming from the defrost control board as per the wiring diagram.... But why is it energized and there's no call for anything? That's gonna burn out the contactor pretty quick I'd imagine. Thoughts?


----------

